# Film advancer stuck! Help!



## Dialectic10

My Minolta X-700's film advance lever is stuck. It won't turn. I was playing  around and testing with the aperture and shutter speed yesterday, and after I unloaded my film this morning, the advance lever won't turn anymore.
I put new batteries, but it still doesn't work.
How do I fix it? Thanks


----------



## compur

This is a common problem with the X700, usually caused by failure of one or two capacitors
in its circuitry. The fix is to replace them.  (Often only one needs replacement.)

If you are up to performing surgery on your camera (not advised without experience) you
can find instructions here.

Otherwise, best to let a professional repair person do it.


----------



## Dialectic10

Thanks. I did my own research and tried everything I can do without consulting a professional repair person.
I managed to fix it.
All I had to do was take a pencil eraser and rub it gently around the battery chamber. It worked. I don't really know how, but... it worked.


----------



## compur

Good for you!


----------

